# Quit Smoking after 15 years



## SmasherBasher

:b and:









I managed to beat my addiction. Today was my quit day and I stuck to it. No cravings, no mood swings. Nothing. Planned it out, took some medication to help me quit and it's working very well. Hopefully I am done.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Congrats!

Now take all that money you'll save from not smoking and buy some kickarse(ier) new hardware.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Congrats!

Now take all that money you'll save from not smoking and buy some kickarse(ier) new decent hardware.










Fixed


----------



## TnB= Gir

Well you could use some watercooling...

Yeah. Definitely watercooling.


----------



## grunion

1 day, long haul ahead.
Good luck









I smoke a car payment a month


----------



## xToaDx

I recently quit too (December).
I had been smoking since 14, but I was 20 when I quit, so not as long as you had been. It was still tough though.

For me, it wasn't that hard to beat the addiction, because I've had to beat worse, unfortunately, it was being around people who smoke.

But good for you! I hope you keep it up, watch out for the weight gain, though.


----------



## reezin14

*Good *for you,I'm putting it to test 2 weeks from now.


----------



## grunion

BTW which cessation medicine are you using?
I'm getting ready to try the lozenges.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reezin14*


*Good *for you,I'm putting it to test 2 weeks from now.



Talk to your doctor about Chantix. It's really a tremendous help. My wife has been smoking around me all day. She starts hers tomorrow or the next day and plans to quit also. After smelling her when she smokes, it's not hard to not want a cigarette. I can't believe how dirty and nasty I must have smelled day in and day out for the last 15 years
















That alone is enough to keep me from smoking, plus I just don't have the urge or desire to smoke anymore. The way this stuff works is you take it the first week and still smoke. After 7 days of taking it, you stop. About the 4th day in, I noticed I wanted to smoke less and less until I was down to 1 cigarette yesterday that I didn't really even have the desire for but it was scheduled as part of the plan to quit so I smoked it. been going strong all day and still no urge to smoke. Even while drinking tonight


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Talk to your doctor about Chantix. It's really a tremendous help. My wife has been smoking around me all day. She starts hers tomorrow or the next day and plans to quit also. After smelling her when she smokes, it's not hard to not want a cigarette. I can't believe how dirty and nasty I must have smelled day in and day out for the last 15 years
















That alone is enough to keep me from smoking, plus I just don't have the urge or desire to smoke anymore. The way this stuff works is you take it the first week and still amoke. After 7 days of taking it, you stop. About the 4th day in, I noticed I wanted to smoke less and less until I was down to 1 cigarette yesterday that I didn't really even have the desire for but it was scheduled as part of the plan to quit so I smoked it. been going strong all day and still no urge to smoke. Even while drinking tonight









Already have 4 boxes for me & wife.I went to the doctor an he suggested it,but I was able to get it from my brother who works for GM at a discount $10 a box through their insurance/medical plan. I'm sure doing it with someone for support will help also.Good luck to you.


----------



## SmasherBasher

You had to pay for it? My mother works for the company that manufactures it so we get it for free


----------



## computeruler

:appl aud:


----------



## SmasherBasher

*DAY 2*

*So far, so good. Not feeling the urge. There is a pack right next to me but I don't have the desire to even look at it. I'm feeling great, coughing a bit - most likely just the crap that's been accumulating in my lungs the last several years. It should start comng up over time. Almost as nasty as smoking itself.







*


----------



## Mosoner

Good for you man, it really is a nasty ass habit, I smoked for very close to 15 years and now the smell repulses me when in close proximity to me, I quit 2 years 3 months ago and still have not touched a cigarette, willpower was my greatest weapon, I received it in New York Hospital Queens here in NY when visiting my father who was in with heart problems and he had a roomate in his room that was in his thirties, coughing his lungs up and had emphysema and looked much worse than my much older father did, so right then and there I knew it was time to quit after seeing this poor guy, I realized I didn't want to go out like that, so I promised my dad that I would quit for him as well, so between keeping the promise to my dad and seeing that poor guy suffer like that from it, that was the end, cold turkey no nothing..


----------



## radodrill

Good for you; I have never smoked and can't stand the smell of it, I can even tell if someone had smoked recently.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


You had to pay for it? My mother works for the company that manufactures it so we get it for free










That's even better,this stuff cost between $150 to $200 bucks per prescription.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


*DAY 2*

*So far, so good. Not feeling the urge. There is a pack right next to me but I don't have the desire to even look at it. I'm feeling great, coughing a bit - most likely just the crap that's been accumulating in my lungs the last several years. It should start comng up over time. Almost as nasty as smoking itself.







*


----------



## el gappo

im thinking of quitting atm gona order some of these soon lol http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161727 i bet i would still get chucked out of clubs for smoking them


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

way to go basher


----------



## wierdo124

My dad tried to quit with that Chantix stuff. Failed. Mainly because his coworker at the time smoked like a chimney and every ten minutes "time to take a smoke break".


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Day 3: Full Steam Ahead*

Still no urge to smoke, even managed to get through a night of stress then drinking. I think this stuff really did the trick! I am taking the money I am saving along with the money I have from selling some stuff and buying some gear. Hopefully it is worthy gear.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Better man than myself. I tried to quit recently and didnt go for more than 24 hours without one. :/


----------



## snow cakes

spend it on beer


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


*DAY 2*

*So far, so good. Not feeling the urge. There is a pack right next to me but I don't have the desire to even look at it. I'm feeling great, coughing a bit - most likely just the crap that's been accumulating in my lungs the last several years. It should start comng up over time. Almost as nasty as smoking itself.







*


If you still have smokes around you're not serious about quitting. Run water over them and throw them away. There's no sense in keeping 'em if you're done for good.

I'm going on 3 months myself. You're all fine and dandy now but should some trigger set you off and you tell yourself you're gonna smoke, you definitely will with that extra pack sitting around.

Edit - And how are you on Day three when this thread was made one day ago, the day you quit?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


Edit - And how are you on Day three when this thread was made one day ago, the day you quit?


----------



## QuinnMallory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike* 
Edit - And how are you on Day three when this thread was made one day ago, the day you quit?

He probably lives on the West Coast, time zone difference.


----------



## sLowEnd

Awesome dude

Keep it up


----------



## judgementofgod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


spend it on beer










+1. I quit chewing tobacco in January after doing that for 10 years, it was brutal but I don't get cravings at all anymore. G/L


----------



## Sno

Good Job man keep it up!!! It's been 13 years for me and I have hated every minute of it . I try to quit everyday lol. Anyways Good Luck !!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

keep it up mate


----------



## SmasherBasher

Wow. Looks like I need to clarify. My quit date was Sunday. It is now Tuesday evening on the west coast. I am serious about quitting. My wife smokes so there is temptation but it doesn't affect me.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Wow. Looks like I need to clarify. My quit date was Sunday. It is now Tuesday evening on the west coast. I am serious about quitting. My wife smokes so there is temptation but it doesn't affect me.









Encourage her to quit as well


----------



## SmasherBasher

She got her medication today.

First month's savings has been spent.

Antec Mini P180 $70 shipped from the forums here
XFX 4850 1GB $119
Corsair XMS 2x2GB RAM $53.99

Grand total: $263.31 after tax and shipping of the GPU and RAM


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Day 4.









*I realized about the time I got to work this morning that I forgot to take my medication to suppress the brain things from getting the nicotine stuff. Mistake! One of my coworkers smokes and I was very tempted to grab one from her but never did. Was in general a long, boring day at work and I managed to get through it without my medication. Needless to say, I couldn't waiit to take it when I got home


----------



## Swiftes

Nice one mate, I am terrible for social smoking and having the odd one at work, but I am in no way addicted, although I do have to stop myself at times!









Keep it up!


----------



## sleepy916

Great job, keep it up.


----------



## Syrillian

Goooooooooooo, Smashy!


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Day 5 * written as I pop my pill**

Nothing special today. This is the last of a 9 day straight work week for me and tomorrow and Saturday I have off. I have some gear coming in today so I will beswapping stuff around tonight getting everything prepped for the transplant to my "new" case. Come to find out, Newegg put the case I bought on sale for the same price shipped that I bought this used one for









I can never catch a break


----------



## afzsom

Yay Smasher! Kick the habit to the curb!

\\m/ >_< \\m/


----------



## Blooregard

Keep up the good work, You C







an Do It!


----------



## SmasherBasher

So I haven't had a cigarette for a week. Or has it been more? I can't remember. It's as if I never smoked to begin with.


----------



## grunion

Go Smasher go Smasher go go go Smasher


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## McStuff

Congratulations on your decision! I wish you the best of luck. Have fun and enjoy the savings


----------



## ChickenInferno

Awesome Man! I tried one about 2 months after I quit the last time and couldn't even smoke 1/4th of it because it was so nasty. Once, I got past day 3 I was fine and I hope the same goes for you, because you've done it!

Next step, get off the Chantix


----------



## like30ninjas

wow smasher, really making progress!! Keep it up bro!!


----------



## MrPriest

Great job man! 10 year addict here, since I was 18 years old. I haven't touched one in over a month now thanks to the cheap $20/box patches from Target.

When I smell cigarette breath or people smelling like it in public now, it grosses me out bad. What a sickening smell. All those times that I power-smoked on the way into a store or a theater or work. I can't imagine how I smelled to other people. Gross!

The WORST part about it is looking for a job. Power smoking in my car before important interviews?! WAS I AN IDIOT?! Going into an interview for a high end job smelling like an *******?! How many jobs did I NOT get because of that?! LOL! I was so dumb! What an epiphany!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Thanks for the words of encouragement gang!







I must say that I cannot _*believe*_ how bad I must have smelled all the time. Wow!








I guess I just had to do it in my own good time. My wife was smoking one the other day and I took about half a drag off of it just for - well no particular reason and I couldnt even inhale it. It tasted *so* bad! I had to go to the bathroom and rinse my mouth out with muriatic acid 5 times to get the taste out.


----------



## Conspiracy

congrats


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Dude, I'm very proud.

Smoking is just eww. I'm 19, have never, will NEVER smoke anything.

My friends think I'm lame for it, I just laugh at them.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Dude, I'm very proud.

Smoking is just eww. I'm 19, have never, will NEVER smoke anything.

My friends think I'm lame for it, I just laugh at them.

We will both have the last laugh


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


We will both have the last laugh


----------



## Ryan747

Very good job, smoking is bad mmmkay


----------



## atvguy585

I quit smoking last December on the 28th, I believe. Let me tell you that the first 3 days are hard. The one week and one month are the hardest. Your wanting to quit needs to be very strong to stay with it. I know you can do it man, just make sure you keep your reason for quitting held above the urge to smoke.


----------



## BradleyW

Stopping smoking is hard and you have done well. Keep it up mate! After time, you will regain your health and feel much better inside and mentally proud of yourself.


----------



## SmasherBasher

It has been 2 weeks now since I quit and no signs of slowing down.


----------



## robbo2

Nice work mate i'm on my 3rd week now! Getting so much easier now to only thing is i find myself bored alot more


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Nice work mate i'm on my 3rd week now! Getting so much easier now to only thing is i find myself bored alot more










That's what masturbation is for.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Great going there Smasher,, it is very hard to do, and looks like your going to kick it for sure, well done mate!

Have cut back myself too, although have never been a heavy smoker, just light as helps keep mind of my illness, and allot cheaper than Medication have to take,
But will do it bit at a time, I packet Rollin tobacco lasts 2 weeks, now,down from 2 packets, and that between myself and Wife too!


----------



## Mygaffer

I want an update, still smoke free?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

I hope so!


----------



## Sora1421

Congrats!!!! You should be very proud


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
I want an update, still smoke free?

Yes. Wednesday will be the 30 day mark. TBH I have basically forgotten I ever smoked

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
I hope so!

Thanks for the encouragement.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sora1421* 
Congrats!!!! You should be very proud

Thank you!


----------



## Bunnie_starship

That's awesome! Still smoke free? Whats your secret? Any tips on what you do when you're really stressing out?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bunnie_starship*


That's awesome! Still smoke free? Whats your secret? Any tips on what you do when you're really stressing out?


Sex


----------



## SmasherBasher

Holy cow! Its been over a month since I quit. Still not having urges to smoke. Probably because all I do now is graze on anything I can get my hands on.

The upside is that I dont smoke still
The downside is that I can no longer go on the "eat whatever the hell I want diet and still lose weight". I have gained almost 20 pounds since I quit a month ago


----------



## AMD+nVidia

^ Oh snap that's not cool. Get that butt of yours in gear and exercise!!!

Or maybe gum? Tried chewing gum?


----------



## tofunater

Congrats Smasher







As for the weight gain, its time to start working out


----------



## goodolsen

Congrats on quitting. I quit about 2 years ago. The first few months is definitely the hardest part. And I know what you mean about the gaining weight part...no more appetite suppressors in a pack.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Necro bump. Still going strong 7 months later. Still no urges, cravings or whatnot. The wife isn't taking it quite as good but she's managing. Her cravings are strong at times but she gets through them


----------



## iSlayer

GLHF!

You can do it bud!


----------



## tanderson

thats great, keep it up! and hope your wife gets better! i need to stop here soon.
did you start working out after you quit so you wouldnt gain weight?


----------



## jshay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Necro bump. Still going strong 7 months later. Still no urges, cravings or whatnot. The wife isn't taking it quite as good but she's managing. Her cravings are strong at times but she gets through them

If she has urges you guys should do something to keep her mind off it. Wink Wink Nudge Nudge.

Please no infraction for this.


----------



## allenkane

Glad it's worked well for you.

3 years ago my dad quit smoking after 37 years (he's 53) and ballooned up. Gained like 30 or 40 pounds.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Nice! Great work! Keep up the good work.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jshay* 
If she has urges you guys should do something to keep her mind off it. Wink Wink Nudge Nudge.

Please no infraction for this.

I was gonna go say, get her to crave something else if you nom sayin'


----------



## JorgyBaby

Congratulations Basher!! Great to hear your still going strong!


----------



## Syrillian

Keep on keepin' on , Smashy.

We're pullin' for ya!


----------



## Sin100

Excellent work! I know how hard it is myself, the first few months are the hardest but after that, well, I never crave at all unless i'm drinking alcohol! Then it is quite hard being around smokers.


----------



## AIpha

Congrats!!!!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Actually I balllooned up which is why I go to the gym. Put on 25 lbs since I quit.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Actually I balllooned up which is why I go to the gym. Put on 25 lbs since I quit.


*Sighs* guess my fate is sealed as well then, better get a new membership to the gym cause I don't need to gain any more weight lol.

I have noticed that I'm much hungrier at times since quitting too.
Been smoke-free for 3 weeks as of today, smoked 1/2 pack a day for ~8 years









Anyway congrats on staying strong man, I hope I can manage the same


----------



## Nausicaa

If you are a habitual smoker, there are many medications that could help with cessation. The most important thing though is staying strong, they are tools not the end.


----------



## tincanman

you can save a lot of money now, time to whoop out that 980x and dual 5970
lol
anyways, congrats


----------



## xToaDx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xToaDx*


But good for you! I hope you keep it up, watch out for the weight gain, though.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Actually I balllooned up which is why I go to the gym. Put on 25 lbs since I quit.


Warned you!


----------



## IEATFISH

And from what I hear, you're enjoying your gym trips.







Great thing to kick and I'm sure you're feeling the difference, especially with the exercise.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Smasher I have to say I envy you. I have probablly spent over $1,050 ($5x30x7) on smokes since you quit...


----------



## SmasherBasher

Today marks the anniversary of the day my father passed 9 years ago and the day I quit smoking one year ago. Kind of bittersweet.


----------



## Syrillian

Keep on keepin' on, Smashy.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Keep it up smasher! How is the wife?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Awww, Hi sywywwian!







Smashy misses our epic left 4 dead 2 rounds!

Raptor, wife is good. She has had cravings since day one, but has managed to keep them at bay.


----------



## candy_van

My condolences for your father, and BIG congrats on hitting the 1-year mark!

Sadly, I've hopped on and off the wagon since my 1st real attempt at quitting.
Was 100% smoke-free for about 2.5 months then started cheating "on occasion" which led to just "socially"









Time to buy some more Nicorette and go for round 2...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Congrats, I remember this thread, glad to see you are still goin strong


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Congrats, I remember this thread, glad to see you are still goin strong









For sure! It's a great accomplishment, for you and your family.


----------



## TheOcelot

*insert TOUCHDOWN!!!! .gif*

Congrats


----------

